# How close is close range in wing chun?



## bezzerk (Dec 1, 2016)

Hi, can you tell me if what this guy here says about close range is right and common knowledge in wing chun?






Start at 8:00 and then watch a few minutes.

To me what he demonstrates appears to make sense but is this what's generally taught in wing chun?
I have watched instructional videos from chinese sifus and also training videos on the wooden dummy and
from what I remember they were all not as close as he is. Does this mean he's right and most others are wrong
and they are too far away from the attacker/dummy?


----------



## KPM (Dec 1, 2016)

Don't worry too much about "right" and "wrong."  People seem to think that Wing Chun is just one thing.  It is not.  Wing Chun has grown so much over time that there are now many variants and interpretations that can all work in the context of how they are being used.  People that put an emphasis on punching in their Wing Chun are going to function primarily at punching range...approximately arm's reach.  But people that put an emphasis on controlling and manipulating the opponent in their Wing Chun are going to function at a closer range.


----------



## bezzerk (Dec 1, 2016)

That makes sense. But how do you know what's better and more effective?


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 1, 2016)

Geezus.  Just...geezuz.


----------



## geezer (Dec 1, 2016)

_*Kehcorpz! *_Izzat you? Have you started training yet or are you still just watching Youtube clips? I guess we all know the answer to that!!!


----------



## bezzerk (Dec 1, 2016)

geezer said:


> _*Kehcorpz! *_Izzat you? Have you started training yet or are you still just watching Youtube clips? I guess we all know the answer to that!!!



Yeah. I forgot my old data.

No I haven't yet started anything. I simply cannot make up my mind. 

Every time when I feel like ok I'm just gonna do wing chun for a while I start to get doubts.

I needed to feel like this stuff really works but how? There's so much opposition.

I'd like to do wing chun + something like aikido or ninjutsu where you learn to throw people.

But this seems to dangerous to me. Just looking at how people are being thrown on the mattress

scares me. This seems pretty risky to me in terms of neck injuries or other injuries.

I'd like to learn how to throw but not be thrown.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 1, 2016)

bezzerk said:


> Yeah. I forgot my old data.
> 
> No I haven't yet started anything. I simply cannot make up my mind.
> 
> ...


If you don't get thrown, you'll never learn how to throw.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 1, 2016)

bezzerk said:


> I'd like to do wing chun + something like aikido or ninjutsu where you learn to throw people.
> 
> But this seems to dangerous to me. Just looking at how people are being thrown on the mattress
> 
> ...


If you can't treat yourself as a "bouncing ball", the throwing art is not for you.


----------



## geezer (Dec 1, 2016)

_"Kehcorpz! Izzat you?" _



bezzerk said:


> *Yeah.* I forgot my old data....



Noooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Juany118 (Dec 1, 2016)

geezer said:


> _*Kehcorpz! *_Izzat you? Have you started training yet or are you still just watching Youtube clips? I guess we all know the answer to that!!!


Dude you are my new psychic hotline lol!!!!!  At the same time, if I make it to Phoenix next year you owe me.  I was drinking a glass of Highland Park 12 year Single Malt.  Do you know how much scotch burns coming out your nose!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Dec 2, 2016)

geezer said:


> _*Kehcorpz! *_Izzat you? Have you started training yet or are you still just watching Youtube clips? I guess we all know the answer to that!!!


God your right it is this guy. I thought he was gone but hey I guess we're back to giving this guy the same answers to his pointless questions


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Dec 2, 2016)

bezzerk said:


> Yeah. I forgot my old data.
> 
> No I haven't yet started anything. I simply cannot make up my mind.
> 
> ...



*facepalm* here we go again. Log off your computer go to a school go train that's all the advice you're getting.

Yeah okay it's dangerous so don't train forget martial arts and take up knitting


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 2, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> Dude you are my new psychic hotline lol!!!!!  At the same time, if I make it to Phoenix next year you owe me.  I was drinking a glass of Highland Park 12 year Single Malt.  Do you know how much scotch burns coming out your nose!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Yup, I was thinking the same thing too.  
By the way, my favorite is Nikka Coffey grain, excellent Japanese whiskey, velvety and smooth.


----------



## Marnetmar (Dec 2, 2016)

Kehcorpz, please just leave us alone for the love of god.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 3, 2016)

bezzerk said:


> Yeah. I forgot my old data.
> 
> No I haven't yet started anything. I simply cannot make up my mind.
> 
> ...


I was right! It is kehcorpz!
Now to use that nifty ignore button again.


----------



## SOD-WC (Dec 3, 2016)

bezzerk said:


> Yeah. I forgot my old data.
> 
> No I haven't yet started anything. I simply cannot make up my mind.
> 
> ...




Bezzerk i dont think its physically possible to learn something without experiencing it. 
pleae dont take this the wrong way, but you sound like you expect everything to be given to you. Its ok for you to throw someone but they cant do it back to you. there is no MA school out there that can provide it, u r better off buying a rag doll and train with that instead. best of luck, you'll build loads of stamina while you're at it.


----------



## KangTsai (Dec 5, 2016)

bezzerk said:


> Yeah. I forgot my old data.
> 
> No I haven't yet started anything. I simply cannot make up my mind.
> 
> ...


Golly, son, just go to the closest place.


----------



## Dylan9d (Dec 5, 2016)

bezzerk said:


> Yeah. I forgot my old data.
> 
> No I haven't yet started anything. I simply cannot make up my mind.
> 
> ...



Effin hell.........you still lurking about?

Let me give you some advice, ok wait for it.........





GET OFF YOUR LAZY *** AND START TRAINING!


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 5, 2016)

geezer said:


> _*Kehcorpz! *_Izzat you? Have you started training yet or are you still just watching Youtube clips? I guess we all know the answer to that!!!


---------------------------------------------------
UGH


----------



## Juany118 (Dec 5, 2016)

I am going to try one more time and then give up.  Check out whatever schools are close to you, and see what "fits", not just the art but the teacher.  Kali could be, for the sake of argument, the better martial art but if the Wing Chun teacher near you fits you better you will be a better practitioner because you and the Sifu click.  The inverse also applies.  If you don't go out there and try you will learn nothing.  To quote a personal hero...



> The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat.



Be "the man in the arena" 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kakkattekoi (Dec 16, 2016)

bezzerk said:


> Hi, can you tell me if what this guy here says about close range is right and common knowledge in wing chun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think its depends if you are practicing long bridge or short bridge.  no really a right or wrong answer  

Sent from my 404SH using Tapatalk


----------



## dudewingchun (Dec 16, 2016)

We do still have long range techniques, but fighting at that distance is safer for us, especially against more powerful and people who have range advantage on you. When I spar with this one guy with longer range i have to get into the clinch otherwise he can hit me at a range I can't hit him, and he knows the same stuff I do so that makes it harder.

You really need to experience things to understand, for all styles. None of us have trained with PB guys so the explanations guy and lfj give use end in arguments lol we have no reference of what they are talking about and have to imagine it from their written explanations. I used to think Alans stuff wasn't that much WC  until I started training with him in person and realised wow, this **** is legit as, and its all wc.


----------



## Juany118 (Dec 16, 2016)

dudewingchun said:


> We do still have long range techniques, but fighting at that distance is safer for us, especially against more powerful and people who have range advantage on you. When I spar with this one guy with longer range i have to get into the clinch otherwise he can hit me at a range I can't hit him, and he knows the same stuff I do so that makes it harder.
> 
> You really need to experience things to understand, for all styles. None of us have trained with PB guys so the explanations guy and lfj give use end in arguments lol we have no reference of what they are talking about and have to imagine it from their written explanations. I used to think Alans stuff wasn't that much WC  until I started training with him in person and realised wow, this **** is legit as, and its all wc.


Don't encourage him.  For almost a year now he has been basically looking for a consensus of "this is the best Martial art, it beats all".  WC, FMA he hits em all up.  It's time to isolate him so he either gives up or starts trying things himself.


----------



## kakkattekoi (Dec 23, 2016)

dudewingchun said:


> We do still have long range techniques, but fighting at that distance is safer for us, especially against more powerful and people who have range advantage on you. When I spar with this one guy with longer range i have to get into the clinch otherwise he can hit me at a range I can't hit him, and he knows the same stuff I do so that makes it harder.
> 
> You really need to experience things to understand, for all styles. None of us have trained with PB guys so the explanations guy and lfj give use end in arguments lol we have no reference of what they are talking about and have to imagine it from their written explanations. I used to think Alans stuff wasn't that much WC  until I started training with him in person and realised wow, this **** is legit as, and its all wc.


hi 
may i know which lineage are you from?
the reason I asked this is because I am rarely hear people in this forum mentioned long bridge technique

Sent from my 404SH using Tapatalk


----------



## Vajramusti (Dec 23, 2016)

kakkattekoi said:


> hi
> may i know which lineage are you from?
> the reason I asked this is because I am rarely hear people in this forum mentioned long bridge technique
> 
> Sent from my 404SH using Tapatalk


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Good wing chun in my experience has both long bridge and short bridge motions
Lieage you ask.Augustine Fong is my sifu and Ho Kam Ming is my sigung.


----------



## kakkattekoi (Dec 23, 2016)

Vajramusti said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Good wing chun in my experience has both long bridge and short bridge motions
> Lieage you ask.Augustine Fong is my sifu and Ho Kam Ming is my sigung.


thanks


Sent from my 404SH using Tapatalk


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Dec 26, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> God your right it is this guy. I thought he was gone but hey I guess we're back to giving this guy the same answers to his pointless questions



why can't the mods just ban his ip? problem solved.


----------



## senseiblackbelt (Dec 26, 2016)

bezzerk said:


> Yeah. I forgot my old data.
> 
> No I haven't yet started anything. I simply cannot make up my mind.
> 
> ...



how are you going to learn how to throw when you've never been thrown yourself? ^^


----------

